# Bike/truck accident near Trexlertown



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

For those of you who know this area, it's riddled with tractor trailers because of all the storage/logistical facilities off Rt 100 and Schantz Rd. 

Anyway, here's the link...

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/all-geistaug10,0,2183369.story


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope that the injuries are not permanent.


----------

